# FS: Julichromis Transcriptus (L. Tanganiyka)



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

For sale are juvenile Julichromis Transcriptus, they are F2's and obviously, tank raised. I have about 10 of them that were born and raised in my tank.

I have some that are 1" and some 2" or bigger.

They eat pellet and flake food. Very friendly tank mates. I need to get rid of them before they get too big and breed again.









They have been spoken for, pending pickup.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are some really nice looking fish.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

This would be a nice collection to my tropheus tank. Pls txt me at 778 628 7779. Thank you.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

How big do they get? You think they would be fine in my 125gal cichlid tank? Otherwise, I can put some of them in my 30gal planted tank with denisoni barbs as tankmates.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

YellowTail said:


> How big do they get? You think they would be fine in my 125gal cichlid tank? Otherwise, I can put some of them in my 30gal planted tank with denisoni barbs as tankmates.


That's a big fat negative! These are Lake Tanganika cichlids, not freshwater...


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

chixclids said:


> This would be a nice collection to my tropheus tank. Pls txt me at 778 628 7779. Thank you.


Best to PM. I don't have a phone at the moment.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

neoh said:


> That's a big fat negative! These are Lake Tanganika cichlids, not freshwater...


They are freshwater fish 

Anyway, if I may, transcript. is best of all the Julichromis I have kept. Years ago, there were only the larger size julichromis available. It took me many months to find the smaller size transcript. and I have to risk getting them shipped to me. Nowaday, Neoh can just provide all the Lake Tang. keeper with this beautiful gems of fish.

Get them. The price is great. I used to pay $15 for 1" fish.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Beauty fish...don't see these come around too often....somebody grab em'!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

you have pm....


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

charles said:


> They are freshwater fish
> 
> Thanks for the back-up... I assumed that much... coz Tanganika being a LAKE, it is suppose to be FRESHWATER...
> 
> I do have to agree... they are really beautiful... props to NEOH, coz he must be going something really good to be able to breed them regularly!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

YellowTail said:


> charles said:
> 
> 
> > They are freshwater fish
> ...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not being sarcastics. I am sorry if that came out wrongly. I actually mean that you are an excellent lake tang. keeper to be able to offer hobbyists such a fish. Again, please accept my apology.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I was quoting Yellowtail, not you charles. I knew you weren't sarcastic. No apology needed.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

neoh said:


> I was quoting Yellowtail, not you charles. I knew you weren't sarcastic. No apology needed.


I guess I too have to apologize, you took my message as sarcasm... I guess you failed to read through my entire posting, particularly the last sentence.

I never had Tangs and the water parameters they require... so I didn't know any better, which was why I asked you for advise if I could keep them. I just got confused when you stated, and I quote, "they are not fresh water".

Just a misunderstanding...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

true.. when I read "they are not freshwater" I quickly went back to double check LOL

I m not too sure what you mean by it either. if their not freshwater then are they saltwater? or brackish?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Neoh is trying to say that they are not just freshwater fish. Lake Tanganyika cichlids requires high ph, kh, and gh. They prefer living in that environment. Our BC soft water will not do them well. But if you know your water and know how to buffer them, they are easy. Just don't treat them as SA fish


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

charles said:


> I think Neoh is trying to say that they are not just freshwater fish. Lake Tanganyika cichlids requires high ph, kh, and gh. They prefer living in that environment. Our BC soft water will not do them well. But if you know your water and know how to buffer them, they are easy. Just don't treat them as SA fish


Thanks Charles... point well taken. As I said, I just didn't know any better... and I easily get confused.  There's always something new to learn here in BCA.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just collected a couple. nice addition to the tank!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I was moving rocks to try and get more room to catch these critters, lifted a big rock and sure enough - they spawned again. I'd estimate another 20 should be ready in a month or so for those who wanted some.


----------

